# Jesus...the "contractor"??



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

From "More Money, More Freedom. More Fun!", The Seminar: Some perspective…

Many of the self professed political and bureaucratic “visionaries” who constantly throw hurdles in our paths often see themselves as quite noble in their quests and their accomplishments. But what is really noble? Is it conjuring up more laws, rules and regulations that, instead of helping, often only serve to hurt? Who is more noble, the politicians and bureaucrats behind those laws, rules and regulations or the contractor who, with his/her hands and mind, builds something strong and lasting out of wood or other materials?

The Greek translation of the word carpenter which is TEKTON is more aptly translated into a word describing a contractor. So, who is the most famous carpenter the world has ever known? That would be Jesus. Just as all of us are forced to in the present, Jesus, the carpenter, the contractor, had to deal with the heavy burdens that the politicians and bureaucrats of his time, the Scribes and Pharisees, who he called vipers, blind guides and hypocrites, placed on men’s shoulders.

Although they thought of themselves as noble, it was Jesus – the contractor, whose life’s work was all about “restorations”, who was truly noble. Think about it, God didn’t send a politician or a bureaucrat...or even an insurance adjuster to save mankind, he sent a contractor!  Copyright © 1996 – 2013 BURCOS Group of Companies 3RSystems, LLC


----------



## leakfree (Jan 21, 2010)

What verse does it say that Jesus was a contractor? I was a carpenter at one time but I wasn't a contractor.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

leakfree said:


> What verse does it say that Jesus was a contractor? I was a carpenter at one time but I wasn't a contractor.


There is none. 

"The Greek translation of the word carpenter which is TEKTON is more aptly translated into a word describing a contractor."

Notice the slightly tongue in cheek...

Jesus did "contract" with mankind to "restore" those who were lost, ergo, "restoration contractor"...


----------



## Sambeiler (Mar 20, 2013)

larryb said:


> From "More Money, More Freedom. More Fun!", The Seminar: Some perspective…
> 
> Many of the self professed political and bureaucratic “visionaries” who constantly throw hurdles in our paths often see themselves as quite noble in their quests and their accomplishments. But what is really noble? Is it conjuring up more laws, rules and regulations that, instead of helping, often only serve to hurt? Who is more noble, the politicians and bureaucrats behind those laws, rules and regulations or the contractor who, with his/her hands and mind, builds something strong and lasting out of wood or other materials?
> 
> ...


Great thoughts!:thumbup:


----------



## RooferEx (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful :laughing:


----------

